# Lea Tigris Art Dump



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

Been away a while so I thought I'd throw one of these together for random stuff I've doodled whilst not being active on the forums.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh wow! Your artwork is amazing! <3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Dec 26, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh wow! Your artwork is amazing! <3



Thank you! ^///^


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2017)

ALL THE ART DUMPS! <3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

Haven't seen that screen name active for awhile lol


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Vincent_Perri (Jan 1, 2018)

Woah... well that's some brilliant stuff


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jan 1, 2018)

Vincent_Perri said:


> Woah... well that's some brilliant stuff



Thank you :'3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jan 21, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2018)

I thought you said you would put the pen down? Love drawing too much, I see. <3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jan 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I thought you said you would put the pen down? Love drawing too much, I see. <3



Oh I was just not doing commissions anymore. I found the pressure of commissions made me not enjoy drawing. Since closing commissions all I've wanted to do is draw. :')


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Oh I was just not doing commissions anymore. I found the pressure of commissions made me not enjoy drawing. Since closing commissions all I've wanted to do is draw. :')


Can't blame you though. It looks very fun to draw.

I've already commissioned you twice, so I'd love to give someone else the opportunity to get their stuff drawn.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


>



Oh that’s adorable!

Lovely artwork <3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jan 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Can't blame you though. It looks very fun to draw.
> 
> I've already commissioned you twice, so I'd love to give someone else the opportunity to get their stuff drawn.



I'm just doing random characters that don't belong to any body atm. Wanna regime the style I draw. May do some requests, but don't worry. I'm sure I'll draw for you again too.
You're my favourite wolf afterall.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jan 21, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh that’s adorable!
> 
> Lovely artwork <3



Thank you, Dash! I really appreciate it! ❤


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I'm just doing random characters that don't belong to any body atm. Wanna regime the style I draw. May do some requests, but don't worry. I'm sure I'll draw for you again too.
> You're my favourite wolf afterall.


>///<

Awwww. <3


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 26, 2018)

Personally your line work caught my attention, its not focused and uses a lot of the same cloned thickness and shapes leaving it dry like arizona with no variation. I feel if you aimed at making things more line diverse, flawed and alien then basing it off simple design you may have something grand here. Id like to see textures, different fur detailing and styles mature on things like this over time.

You  have something, but it's lacking even with the energy it has. Id bet a lot of ivory or seaglass once you start focusing on anatomy, toned detailing and such you'd be a riot good digital artist.

PS. I swear I saw that version of Nick somewhere before, it hits a lot of bells and neurons firing. Its strange, abstract but kind of good if not for its scary proportions.


----------



## liooil (Jan 31, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


>


FFFFFFFFFF.... ARRRRGGGG... OHH I LOVE EET!!!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Feb 2, 2018)

liooil said:


> FFFFFFFFFF.... ARRRRGGGG... OHH I LOVE EET!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2018)

Awww, who's the best tigress? =w=


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Apr 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww, who's the best tigress? =w=



Aww you


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Amazing


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Apr 24, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Amazing



Thank you! ❤


----------



## Lea.Tigris (May 30, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Personally your line work caught my attention, its not focused and uses a lot of the same cloned thickness and shapes leaving it dry like arizona with no variation. I feel if you aimed at making things more line diverse, flawed and alien then basing it off simple design you may have something grand here. Id like to see textures, different fur detailing and styles mature on things like this over time.
> 
> You  have something, but it's lacking even with the energy it has. Id bet a lot of ivory or seaglass once you start focusing on anatomy, toned detailing and such you'd be a riot good digital artist.
> 
> PS. I swear I saw that version of Nick somewhere before, it hits a lot of bells and neurons firing. Its strange, abstract but kind of good if not for its scary proportions.



I kinda see what you mean now, yea!
Especially with my latest stuff. 
Like I want to have thinner and thinner lines because I feel it looks better rather then really thick lineart, but as you say, with the line work all one thickness throughout, it is kinda bland when I could be using different line thicknesses to be bringout more details and so on. 

Thank you for the critique, I appreciate it!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 16, 2018)

I like the direction my latest doodles are going in but still feels like I'm missing something. Think my lines need more drama to them if that makes sense. Will do some fully buddy pieces soon and try to develop it out.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Xelwave (Jul 11, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


>


Oh my gosh I am loving this deer! Beautiful! 
And hello by the way xD I’m just randomly stalking through the forums and just wanted to say that your line improvement and the way your style is flowing is very very nice to watch! Love love love ^-^


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2018)

Digging this art.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jul 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Digging this art.





PigMint said:


> Oh my gosh I am loving this deer! Beautiful!
> And hello by the way xD I’m just randomly stalking through the forums and just wanted to say that your line improvement and the way your style is flowing is very very nice to watch! Love love love ^-^



Thank you so much guys!!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Lea.Tigris (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Xelwave (Mar 1, 2019)

Lea.Tigris said:


>


I hope it’s okay to post again on here, but I just need to say that these are GORGEOUS?!? I especially love the last one <3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Mar 1, 2019)

PigMint said:


> I hope it’s okay to post again on here, but I just need to say that these are GORGEOUS?!? I especially love the last one <3



See thank you, Pigmint! I really appreciate it :')


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 3, 2019)

holy crap thats nice!!!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 9, 2019)

I just wanna tell you that your style is heckin’ cute! Can I follow your FA?


----------



## snowleopardcloud (Mar 11, 2019)

Agree with above! Such nice lines and colours!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Mar 12, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I just wanna tell you that your style is heckin’ cute! Can I follow your FA?



Of course!
Userpage of Cathulu.Noodles -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

And thank you!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 12, 2019)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Of course!
> Userpage of Cathulu.Noodles -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> And thank you!


And I followed you!


----------

